# kizzy vaines



## Guest

kizzy vaines, just won her first pro show, she won the 2009 IFBB Ft. Lauderdale Cup and instantly get an invite to the 2010 Olympia

xx


----------



## EXTREME

Bloody Hell! Well done her. She looks really good.

It does lead to the question, when are you having a go at UKBFF Betty?


----------



## Guest

Extreme said:


> It does lead to the question, when are you having a go at UKBFF Betty?


when i can stop saying ''i used to have big legs''

xx


----------



## EXTREME

Donny, are you a virgin with a small penis? If that's the posts you want to make then please move on to another forum.


----------



## XXXMina

She is my inspiration,,,, love this lady!


----------



## ronnie cutler

She will be attending the BodyPower Expo in 2 weeks!

Meet her in person and get a great pic


----------



## mightymariner

Great physique


----------



## XXXMina

ronnie cutler said:


> She will be attending the BodyPower Expo in 2 weeks!
> 
> Meet her in person and get a great pic


 Is she!!! oh were can i find the details,,,? cheers!


----------



## mightymariner

Look in shows and competition section. Ronnie has made a thread


----------



## benchpress98

wow she looks great


----------



## EXTREME

She's hotter in the flesh.

All I can say is, oh yes!


----------

